# Videos of the babies!



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I was bored last night so I decided to take some videos of the hoglets and thought yall would like to see them!  The quality is awful because a) I'm horrible at taking videos and b) the light in my room is about to burn out so it's kinda dark. They're cute regardless though! Let me know what yall think and I hope you enjoy them!

"Angel"





"Izzy"





Scarlett





"Charlie Jr."





"Chasity"





"Jak"


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the videos! I love the way Izzy stretched and Charlie's light quills. Jak's little face is so adorable and Chasity is quite the nibbler! Scarlett is so beautiful and likes to nibble too. But Angel, ohhhhhhhhhhhh; so long and gorgeous!!!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks  Yeah I had a hard time choosing between Scarlett, Angel, and Charlie Jr. I wanted a reverse pinto girl, but turned out to be a boy! So I then had to decide between the girls and went with Scarlett because I wanted some facial markings. They're all super sweet, it's gonna be really hard to let these go haha. They're going to good homes though so it's worth it


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many cute babies!  I'm going to have to get a hoglet from you in the future!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so precious! (I think. :lol: )

All you need is a bit more light - your video skills are just fine! And your subjects are wonderful!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you  Yeah, we need new lights in the house, the one in the bathroom doesn't work at all and almost caught on fire, the ones upstairs did the same, and the others are just going out lol. The house is falling apart :lol: Hopefully it'll get fixed this week though!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Hard to think of anything cuter than a baby HH. Love them


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

you have such beautiful hedgies


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------

